# Blizzak WS-80 vs LM-60



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I might have screwed up. Just took off my summers and put on Blizzak WS80's. It kind of feels like I'm driving on marshmallows. In fairness, I've only been driving on them for about 2 days and the temps have been around 50. I just went on Tire Rack and did some more research and it looks like the LM-60 or LM-32 would have been a better choice. I live in NJ and while we do get some snow, we don't get as much as we used to. Anyone out there have any feedback on the WS-80's?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

the WS series is a studless snow and ice tire, with a soft, multicell compound in the first 50% of the tread. that plus the siping are going to lead to a soft ride.
studless snow and ice are the ultimate in ice grip. the flip side is that it is the softest handling of the snows.

a performance snow tire will have less ice capabilities, but a much more responsive ride in the clear.

there are some studless snow tires that combine good ice performance with good clear road handling. something like the michelin X-Ice 3 or the conti extreme winter contact comes to mine.

of the two you mention, both are performance winters. the LM-60 is biased more towards snow and ice, the LM-32 more toward clear. i currently run the LM32 runflat and it performs decently well in the clear, and good in snow.

personally i have always run performance winters in the tristate area. favorite would be the dunlop wintersports.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

These will also feel a bit better as they break in and as temperatures fall back into what they are typically at in January.


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks. Maybe next winter I will look at switching over to a performance winter.


----------

